# intermittant judder in steering



## frankie1693 (Feb 22, 2011)

I been test driving an x trail 2.2 diesel. getting a violent judder in steering wheel. swiched from Auto to 2wd drive and it stopped. Couldnt reproduce it by changing back, Had similar problem on first drive dealer 'cured it by balancing front wheels. Any ideas its a nice car and a good deal should i walk away?


----------



## frankie1693 (Feb 22, 2011)

*sorted*

I found the answer on another foum. a front brake caliper was seizing. the dealer replaced it and its sorted it so I've decided to buy it welcome me to the X trail owners club.


----------



## arcndcmrc (Jan 12, 2015)

*brake caliper*

how can the brake caliper seizing cause judder? wouldn't it just make the care pull to the side of the "braking?"


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

arcndcmrc said:


> how can the brake caliper seizing cause judder? wouldn't it just make the care pull to the side of the "braking?"


It may be a bit of a mystery, but its a 4 year old post and the guy never posted again so we can only assume that there was a problem with caliper pins or slides. My guess is it was the rotors and he didn't really understand the problem or get a proper explanation for what was done.


----------

